# dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch unavailable..



## EasyTarget (Aug 14, 2009)

Upgrading my 7.2-RELEASE-p3 server today via "portupgrade -a", openssl is failing to rebuild:


```
--->  Upgrading 'openssl-0.9.8k_2' to 'openssl-0.9.8k_3' (security/openssl)
--->  Building '/usr/ports/security/openssl'
===>  Cleaning for openssl-0.9.8k_3
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Found saved configuration for openssl-0.9.8k_2
=> dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.se.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.se.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.uk.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.uk.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.ru.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.ru.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.jp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.jp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.tw.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.tw.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.cn.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.cn.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/local-distfiles/dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch:[/url] File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20090814-99006-jelkdy-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=openssl-0.9.8k_2 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=0.9.8k_2 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! security/openssl (openssl-0.9.8k_2)   (unknown build error)
calvin#
```


----------



## EasyTarget (Aug 14, 2009)

*darn..*

Hit submit instead of preview.. and cannot edit the original post (gee thanks ) 

So I'd like to point out that the dtls-bugs-2009-05-18.patch patch file is, indeed, not on the ftp server. There IS a 'dtls-bugs.patch' file in ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/ but that is all..


----------



## EasyTarget (Aug 14, 2009)

*solved.*

Looking at the commits (http://www.freshports.org/security/openssl/ etc) I can see this is in a state of flux..

In fact a cvsup I just did updated the openssl makefile, another portupgrade -a is now going through OK, so panic over, we apologise for the inconvenience etc...


----------

